# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Më duhet një përkthim (anglisht/shqip) ...

## McLaren

Ne se dikush prej jush ka mundesi ta perktheje ne shqip kete tekst te vogel. ju faleminderit per mundimin, dhe sa me sakte te mundeni. ju faleminderit.


when I consider everything grows holds in perfection but a little moment, that this huge stage presenteth naught but shows whereon the stars in secret influence comment...then the conceid of this inconstant stay sets you most rich in youth before my sight,  where wasteful Time debateth with Decay,  to change your day of youth to sullied night.

----------


## McLaren

Ju lutem merni mundimin dhe perkthejeni se e kam te nevojshem permbajtjen e tekstit me siper     
gjithe te mirat

----------


## fatijonuk

McLaren eshte e veshtire te perkthesh kete pjese sepse nuk e dime se per cfare behet fjale dhe nga eshte shkeputur psh, eshte pjese teatrale, romance?  Ne menyre qe ne ta perkthejme kete pjese duhet te marrim kuptimin e saj dhe pastaj ta pershtasim ne Shqip.  Edhe ne Anglisht kto fjali nuk kane shume kuptim

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ne se dikush prej jush ka mundesi ta perktheje ne shqip kete tekst te vogel. ju faleminderit per mundimin, dhe sa me sakte te mundeni. ju faleminderit.
> 
> 
> when I consider everything grows holds in perfection but a little moment, that this huge stage presenteth naught but shows whereon the stars in secret influence comment...then the conceid of this inconstant stay sets you most rich in youth before my sight,  where wasteful Time debateth with Decay,  to change your day of youth to sullied night.



Shume e veshtire per tu perkthyer se nuk do te thote asgje.....Kjo ose eshte nje anglishte teper e vjeter ose eshte thenie Shekspiri ne ndonje pjese per tu tallur....
Me vjen keq po me duket pa kuptim fare.....

----------


## McLaren

Teksti  eshte nje pjese e shkruar nga Shekspiri dhe eshte  i vjeter si  shkrim .
Eshte shume me rendesi per mua perkthimi  i ketij teksti  ju lutem beni dhe nje mundim .
me respekt
gjithe te mirat

----------


## murik

> Ne se dikush prej jush ka mundesi ta perktheje ne shqip kete tekst te vogel. ju faleminderit per mundimin, dhe sa me sakte te mundeni. ju faleminderit.
> 
> 
> when I consider everything grows holds in perfection but a little moment, that this huge stage presenteth naught but shows whereon the stars in secret influence comment...then the conceid of this inconstant stay sets you most rich in youth before my sight,  where wasteful Time debateth with Decay,  to change your day of youth to sullied night.


 O daje, ky tekst nuk perkthehet dot,megjithate fjale per fjale po te jap nje interpretim:

Kur shikoj qe c'do gje qendron ne harmoni, per nje moment kjo skene e gjere paraqet deshtim total,tregon vendin ne te cilin yjet komentojne(deshmojne?) me ndikimin e tyre magjik,atehere "conceid" ? i ketij qendrimi jokonstant,vendos pasurine rinore para syve te mi(ne kenveshtrimin tim?) ku koha e shperdoruar(debaton?) me kalbezimin,te ndryshon vrullin e rinise tende ne nate te piset.

----------


## Dorontina

vertet ky text asht i komplikuem si autori vet, e kopjova me perkthim te inteentit ne frengjisht sa per te kuptu qka flitet...
==================================
Quand je considère que tout grandit tient dans la perfection, mais un petit moment, que cette étape(scène) énorme presenteth le rien(zéro), mais montre whereon les étoiles(stars) dans le commentaire d'influence secret ... alors le conceid de ce séjour inconstant vous met le plus riche dans le jeune homme avant ma vue, où le Temps gaspilleur debateth avec la Décrépitude, changer votre jour de jeune homme à la nuit souillée. 
=============================================
Kur e di qe kret rritet ne perfekcionin e tij,po ne nji moment kjo etap e madhe nuk tregon asgje vetem Zero (asgje) por yje ne nji moment secret (duhesh me kuptu vet domethenien teatrale).pra,kohencidencê sot...qe ju pasuron shiqimin ne burrin e ri (djaloshin ) ne kohen e humbur/tretur debatin te mplakur (decrepitude asht  vjeter) ,ndrroni diten tuaj ne nji djalosh e nji natê  te djersitur/shytur/fliqur (souillir asht ndytje e emrit, reputacionit etj )
================
vetem deshta te ndihmoj ta kuptojsh ngjarjen ....
kyrioziteti na meson shum ..
pra luaje rolin e shekqpirit me madheshti , shum imagjinet , futu ne boten e tij madheshtore me fjalê por me shum shprehu me duar  :buzeqeshje:  per ta kuptu shekspirin nuk mjafton ta lexojsh por duhet shiqu interpretimin e librave te tij ne pjes teatrale e filma ...sukses ...

----------


## murik

> vertet ky text asht i komplikuem si autori vet, e kopjova me perkthim te inteentit ne frengjisht sa per te kuptu qka flitet...
> ==================================
> Quand je considère que tout grandit tient dans la perfection, mais un petit moment, que cette étape(scène) énorme presenteth le rien(zéro), mais montre whereon les étoiles(stars) dans le commentaire d'influence secret ... alors le conceid de ce séjour inconstant vous met le plus riche dans le jeune homme avant ma vue, où le Temps gaspilleur debateth avec la Décrépitude, changer votre jour de jeune homme à la nuit souillée. 
> =============================================
> Kur e di qe kret rritet ne perfekcionin e tij,po ne nji moment kjo etap e madhe nuk tregon asgje vetem Zero (asgje) por yje ne nji moment secret (duhesh me kuptu vet domethenien teatrale).pra,kohencidencê sot...qe ju pasuron shiqimin ne burrin e ri (djaloshin ) ne kohen e humbur/tretur debatin te mplakur (decrepitude asht  vjeter) ,ndrroni diten tuaj ne nji djalosh e nji natê  te djersitur/shytur/fliqur (souillir asht ndytje e emrit, reputacionit etj )
> ================
> vetem deshta te ndihmoj ta kuptojsh ngjarjen ....
> kyrioziteti na meson shum ..
> pra luaje rolin e shekqpirit me madheshti , shum imagjinet , futu ne boten e tij madheshtore me fjalê por me shum shprehu me duar  per ta kuptu shekspirin nuk mjafton ta lexojsh por duhet shiqu interpretimin e librave te tij ne pjes teatrale e filma ...sukses ...


A e shikon se sa e veshtire eshte te pershtatesh kete fragment?Doruntina na jep interpretimin prej frengjishtes ne shqip,ndersa origjinali eshte ne anglisht.

Youth ne anglisht perdoret per "rini" e pa percaktuar nese eshte mashkullore apo femerore,ndryshe eshte me frengjishten ku kemi "jeune homme" per djalosh dhe "jeune fille" per vajze e re.
Gjithashtu Doruntina ne versionin freng na jep "Temps gaspilleur" qe shqip jep "Koha shperdoruese" ndersa ne anglisht,pra ne origjinal kemi "wasteful time" qe shqip jep "kohe e harxhuar kot".Falenderojme Doruntinen per mundimin,por me mire do te ishte qe vetem ata qe e njohin anglishten te mundohen ta saktesojne kuptimin,perndryshe nga c'do perkthim ne nje gjuhe te vecante do te kemi nje interpretim tjeter larg origjinalit.

----------


## murik

Edhe ne versionin italisht kemi "gioventu" pra "rini" si edhe ne origjinal dhe jo "jeune homme" si ne frengjisht.

quando considero tutto sviluppo le strette nella perfezione ma in un momento piccolo, quel questo naught enorme del presenteth della fase ma mostra whereon le stelle nel commento segreto di influenza… allora il conceid di questo soggiorno inconstant li regola i più ricchi di gioventù prima che la mia vista, a dove il debateth dispendioso di tempo con deperimento, cambiare il vostro giorno della gioventù sullied la notte

----------


## Acid_Burn

Si nuk e paskam pa une kete teme me perpara???

Hej o njerez !!

Po mire me te vertete nuk e dini qe kjo eshte marre shkel e shko nga Soneti i XV i Shekspirtit te titulluar : *When I Consider everything that Grows*

Po ti hapesi i temes si kerkon ndihme kur as nuk e ke shkruajtur si duhet tekstin ne anglisht? Teksti origjinal eshte i shkruajtur ne varg jo ne proze. Nga ana tjeter pse nuk e ke nxjerr te plote? Mos i ngaterro vete gjerat more burr i dheut lol

Anglishtja e perdorur eshte e vjeter si ne te shkruar ashtu dhe ne perdorim. Ja dhe teksti i sakte qe kerkohet te perkthehet:

1-  When I consider everything that grows
2-  Holds in perfection but a little moment,
3-  That this huge stage presenteth nought but shows
4-  Whereon the stars in secret influence comment;
5-  When I perceive that men as plants increase,
6-  Cheered and check'd even by the selfsame sky,
7-  Vaunt in their youthful sap, at height decrease,
8-  And wear their brave state out of memory;
9-  Then the conceit of this inconstant stay
10- Sets you most rich in youth before my sight,
11- Where wasteful Time debateth with Decay
12- To change your day of youth to sullied night;
13- And all in war with Time for love of you,
14- As he takes from you, I engraft you new.

Sa te mbaroj ca kam ne dore edhe do jua sjell perkthimin ... kalamoj te prap.

----------


## crudelia

Duket si e marre nga sonetet e shekspirit. Po qe se shte ashtu atehere sonetet do i gjesh ne nje liber te vogel te perkthyer ne shqip. Nuk e mbaj mend nese i ka perkthyer fan noli apo jo. megjithate nese do ndonje interpretim mund tja tregoj zyses se anglishtes. me nis mesazh privat.

----------


## Acid_Burn

Ja dhe shqiperimi im McLaren

1-  Gjithcka qe rritet kur shikon
2-  Sesi, vec per nje moment I takon perfeksionimit
3-  Kur skena madheshtore e hicit, demostron
4-  Fshehurazi mbi yje komentin e ndikimit 
5-  Kur sheh qe njerezit si bimet shtohen
6-  Prej te njejtit qiell te ngazellyer e kontrolluar 
7-  Hundeperpjete ne limfen rinore e lartesite zvogelohen
8-  Veshur trimerine krejtesisht duke harruar
9-  Se si pret e lekundshmja krenari
10-Perpara te me sjelle me te rinjte prej jush
11-Ku koha e humbur lufton me dobesi
12-Diten e rinise te njollose, me nate ta mbush
13-Gjithcka ne lufte me kohen per tenden dashuri
14-Ashtu si ai ta merr, une ta mbjell perseri. 

Ti McLaren e kom me copyright a more vesh lol


P.s 
Lexoje edhe nje here :

Gjithcka ne lufte me kohen per tenden dashuri 
Ashtu si ai ta merr une ta mbjell pers'ri

eh Shekspir Shekspir kshu osht kur dashuro grun e tjetrit lol

----------


## Acid_Burn

> Duket si e marre nga sonetet e shekspirit. Po qe se shte ashtu atehere sonetet do i gjesh ne nje liber te vogel te perkthyer ne shqip. Nuk e mbaj mend nese i ka perkthyer fan noli apo jo. megjithate nese do ndonje interpretim mund tja tregoj zyses se anglishtes. me nis mesazh privat.



qafsh mu jepja zyshes ...amon se kom shum qef ta shof si e iterpreton ... lol

----------


## murik

> qafsh mu jepja zyshes ...amon se kom shum qef ta shof si e iterpreton ... lol


Ide e mire kjo,ene un jom kurioz me pa se ca do thot zysha.

----------


## crudelia

ESHTE KANADEZE  :djall sarkastik:   :i qetë: 

E KA FIKSIM SHEKSPIRIN. LENE SE PO ME KUJTOHET HAMLETI TANI QE E KAM ME E KOMENTU. DO ME MARRE SHPIRTIN. NE GJIMNAZE KETU NA E KANE BERE SI BURR NONE HAMLETIN

----------


## McLaren

Ju falenderoj te gjitheve per mirkuptimin perkthimin kritikat mundimin dhe pergjigjet tuaja.
Jeni shume te sjellshem.
gjite te mirat

----------

